# Budweiser Horse Commercial Superbowl



## EKwusPoject (May 11, 2011)

heartwarming


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I love there commercials!


----------



## EKwusPoject (May 11, 2011)

yeah budweiser is genius compared to others with their commercials


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

I love those commercials!


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

These commercials are always the highlight of my superbowl.


----------



## EKwusPoject (May 11, 2011)

Which of these is your favourite? Post them


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I personally love that one....Ill look when I have time later


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Hehe my favorites are always the ones with the foals!











ROFLMFAO, I HAVE NEVER SEEN THIS ONE AND IT'S MY NEW FAVORITE! :lol:


----------



## EKwusPoject (May 11, 2011)

the second one is also one of my favourites!


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

The special one, dedicated to 9/11 i thought was so beautiful!


----------

